# Установка Gentoo без подключения к Сети.

## Guzerus

Доброе время суток. Решил установить Генту, по инструкции скачал LiveCD от 2008, загрузился. Устанавливал с помощью команды installer-dialog. Был неприятно удивлён установкой. GRUB настроить не дали, систему тоже. После перезагрузки GRUB так и не запустился - выдаёт ошибку и выбрать систему для загрузки не даёт. Сама ошибка не критична, нужный семье Windows грузится и так, но я рассчитывал на Arch-подобную установку, потому и Генту решил попробовать, уж больно Арч понравился. А тут какая-то Убунту. =( Подскажите, пожалуйста, возможно мне для оффлайн-установки с настройкой следует скачивать что-то другое? Другой LiveCD, например, от 2010, или вообще не LiveCD. Хочется найти вариант установки с ручной настройкой, как в Арче, при этом оффлайн и без графического окружения. Статья про альтернативную установку ничего не дала, HandBook говорит качать LiveCD. В принципе LiveCD подходит, главное хотя-бы GRUB настроить, а там уже подредактирую файлы из системы.

----------

## sfireman

Читайте handbook до просветления.

Вам нужно - livecd образ iso.

Архив stage3 и portage(все подробнейшим образом изложено в handbook)

Все! установка выполяется в консоли из под livecd

в конце получаем полностью работоспособную систему, интернет для такой установки не обязателен.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/ru/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?full=1

----------

## Guzerus

А как же "Предупреждение : Этот документ недействителен и больше не поддерживается."? И документу, судя по всему, уже пять лет.

----------

## Konair0s

Насколько я могу судить, он не сильно устарел по сравнению с оригиналом.

Некоторые пункты отличаются.

Если не знаешь английского, попробуй сверять русифицированный мануал с оригинальным, в частности CodeListing.

Например:

```
Листинг 2.2: Выяснение используемого профиля

# ls -FGg /etc/make.profile

lrwxrwxrwx  1 48 Apr  8 18:51 /etc/make.profile -> ../usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2006.1/

```

и

```
Code Listing 2.2: Verifying system profile

# eselect profile list

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default/linux/amd64/10.0 *

  [2]   default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop

  [3]   default/linux/amd64/10.0/server

```

Описания вокруг этих листингов ~одинаковы, не считая дополнения 

"If you want to have a pure 64-bit environment, with no 32-bit applications or libraries, you should use a non-multilib profile: "

----------

